# Leather suspended saddles for lightweights



## Coalfield (Jun 10, 2021)

If you ride vintage bikes you probably have owned a significant number of old leather saddles.  Brooks, Ideale, Wrights, Troxel, Belt, Palace are on my bikes.

Since most of my rides are less than 30 miles, most saddles give me no problems.  But I have developed a preference for leather saddles with cutouts.  New Selle Anatomica and Gyes saddles grace 4 bikes.  In an attempt to satisfy the vintage leather ethos and wanting a large central cutout, I turned to RHMsaddles.com and Rudi’s craftsmanship and recovering expertise.  He came up with a custom cutout for my request.  The saddle with this cutout has only had 2 test rides but results are extremely promising.










I think I have a new source for saddles.  May send a couple of marginal saddles for his full recovering service.  Thinking about sending some good ones just for his cutout.

Here are some of my others.








Please post your favorite vintage leather saddles.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! Rudi does really nice work, and the rest of yours are impressive as well. I have a nice Ideale being delivered today.


----------

